# Who Has a FoodSaver?



## Toots (Oct 17, 2008)

I am thinking about getting a food saver.  Was wondering if anyone uses one and what they think of it.  The kind I want to get is around $100 on Amazon.  Not sure if I should spend that kind of money for a food saver, on the other hand, would I save enough by using it to justify the cost?  

maybe I've been watching too much Suze Orman......


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 17, 2008)

You should also look at Reynolds Handi Vac - Available in grocery stores. 

I have both, I use them in different ways. Handi Vac - can be opened and resealed. It's basically a zip lock in steroids. The vacuum unit is hand held and battery operated. Very convenient. The food saver is more work to use and makes a permanent seal on the bag. The bags are reusable witht he food saver. Reynolds does not recommend reusing handi vac bags, but, I do.

Lots of threads here on this subject. Here is one example


----------



## jennyema (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a Foodsaver and I love it.

I also have a Handivac and hardly ever use it anymore because (1) it can be hard to use and (2) almost always comes unsealed over time.


----------



## GB (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a Tillia Foodsaver and LOVE it. It is well worth the cost. I have no need for a Handivac because the Foodsaver can do the same things for the most part. I hardly ever use bags with my Foodsaver. I have sanisters with I keep all my food in. The canisters and be sealed and opened and sealed over and over as often as you like. The only time you can not use them is in the freezer. that is when I use the bags.


----------



## Toots (Oct 17, 2008)

GB said:


> I have a Tillia Foodsaver and LOVE it. It is well worth the cost. I have no need for a Handivac because the Foodsaver can do the same things for the most part. I hardly ever use bags with my Foodsaver. I have sanisters with I keep all my food in. The canisters and be sealed and opened and sealed over and over as often as you like. The only time you can not use them is in the freezer. that is when I use the bags.


 
The Tilla is the one I want!  It is sale at Amazon for 52% off the price and my BD is coming up - I may tell my DH to get me the food saver.  
Thanks!


----------



## Some Like it Hot (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Toots!!!  It is well worth the money IMO.  Just like what others have said, just LOVE it!


----------



## Toots (Oct 17, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> You should also look at Reynolds Handi Vac - Available in grocery stores.
> 
> I have both, I use them in different ways. Handi Vac - can be opened and resealed. It's basically a zip lock in steroids. The vacuum unit is hand held and battery operated. Very convenient. The food saver is more work to use and makes a permanent seal on the bag. The bags are reusable witht he food saver. Reynolds does not recommend reusing handi vac bags, but, I do.
> 
> Lots of threads here on this subject. Here is one example


 
thanks for posting that thread - I did a food saver search for threads and came up with alot of threads about other stuff - duh.
My sister has the Handi Vac - she likes hers too.


----------



## DramaQueen (Oct 17, 2008)

*I wouldn't trade my Food Saver for any other brand.   I tried the Handi-Vac and took it back for a refund.   The FS is one of the best and most used appliances in my kitchen.  ALL of my meat, poultry, fish and some other things go into FS bags and they keep in the freezer for months.  The food looks  exactly as it did when I bought it.  No freezer burn or ice crystals.   Go for it, but get a good one.  You'll use it to death.  *


----------



## debbielaw2 (Oct 17, 2008)

Toots 
Get the best one you can afford you will love it.


----------



## mcnerd (Oct 17, 2008)

I cannot survive without my FoodSaver unit, which I'm now on my third one and I got their newest vertical one and love it.  Ordered online since I was able to get free shipping and lots of extras.  I use mine almost every day.

I also have two (2) Reynolds "Handi-Vacs" and love them too because of their ziplock bags.  Lots of needs for that which the FoodSaver is not as convenient for.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

I have one and I love mine. If you have a Big Lots near you, they have factory refurbs there that are quite a bargain. I got mine and one for my daughter there and I've had no problems at all.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm another "got both a FoodSaver and a Handi-Vac" club member - love both, and use them for different things. Can't say anything bad about either one. They both have their advantages and uses in my kitchen.


----------



## geonerd20 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have Rival Seal a Meal.  I think I paid $40 for it.  It works great and I use it all the time.


----------



## sattie (Nov 16, 2008)

Got one and LOOOOOOOVVEEEEE it!!!!!!!  I use it almost every day!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 16, 2008)

Got one recently and have used it practically every day.  Also have the Reynolds Handi Vac.


----------



## Novicebaker35 (Nov 16, 2008)

I ordered a FS just yesterday morning, can't wait for it to arrive!!! I'm also considering the Reynold's Handi Vac. I had a friend call me from the grocery store asking me to research it for him. I've got him interested in a vacuum sealer, but he doesn't want to spend the money on a FS. I see it as a worthwhile investment! At any rate, I'm considering getting the Handi Vac for portability purposes.


----------



## JoZee (Apr 6, 2009)

I also have a food saver, love it love it!  I have sent cookies back home...2000 miles and they got there safely and in one piece.  I have canned pickles with the lid attachment and it worked great, it's a gadget I don't use all the time but when I need it I am glad I have it.


----------



## mcnerd (Apr 6, 2009)

Just a slight note.  You can't "can" using a FoodSaver since there is no pasteurizing process to kill harmful bacteria.


----------



## Dove (Apr 6, 2009)

*Don't forget you can use Mason canning jars with the food saver and save on bags...I have Pecans &  walnuts in mine and keep them in the fridge. for a snack.*


----------



## JoZee (Apr 6, 2009)

Interesting, if there was bacteria is never showed up we all enjoyed the pickles and are alive to tell about it...


----------



## mcnerd (Apr 7, 2009)

You might need a stronger microscope.   In a vinegar environment you won't get Botulism poisoning since it doesn't like vinegar, but there are plenty of other bacterias, yeasts, molds and fungi that would love to give you anywhere from mild to serious discomfort, assuming your immune system is not compromised.

Its just a safety warning.  Up to you whether you take it serious or not.


----------



## JoZee (Apr 7, 2009)

I will keep this in mind, and will boil instead next time.  Thanks for the safety tip.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 7, 2009)

We've had a FoodSaver for a number of years and really like it.  I use it a lot more now that I'm alone.  It takes me almost 6 weeks to eat a 13-ounce bag of potato chips so the FoodSaver keeps them from going stale.

I also portion individual pieces of chicken/steaks/chops for the freezer.  I try not to let anything go to waste or be stored in the freezer too long.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a vertical food saver and use it all the time.


----------



## luvs (Apr 7, 2009)

jake bought me a foodsaver a few years ago & i can't find the plastic fer the bags.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 7, 2009)

luvs said:


> jake bought me a foodsaver a few years ago & i can't find the plastic fer the bags.



I've seen them at Wal-Mart, luvs.  Amazon also has them and, of course, you can go to the FoodSaver home page for bags and accessories.


----------



## luvs (Apr 7, 2009)

Katie E said:


> I've seen them at Wal-Mart, luvs. Amazon also has them and, of course, you can go to the FoodSaver home page for bags and accessories.


 

thanks, katie!! a quick ?- will they fit an older model?; i've seen new foodsavers on television.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 7, 2009)

The ones at Wal-Mart fit ours, which is easily 5-years-old.  The ones at the FoodSaver site will have what you need for whatever machine you have.  I'd check Wal-Mart first.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 7, 2009)

I believe FS has always used standard sizes - gallon/quart for pre made bags, 8"/11" for rolls. What size does your FS manual say to use?


----------



## luvs (Apr 7, 2009)

awesome,katie, thanks! i have a roll of bags here, unopened, lost. sigh.


----------



## thistle (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a FS that folds up for countertop storage, that does everything.  I love it.  I had a smaller one in the past that I loved also.  Not so much with the Handi-vac, it just kinda sits in the drawer.

Thistle


----------



## Katie H (Apr 7, 2009)

thistle said:


> I have a FS that folds up for countertop storage, that does everything.  I love it.  I had a smaller one in the past that I loved also.  Not so much with the Handi-vac, it just kinda sits in the drawer.
> 
> Thistle



I have a Handi-Vac and use it often, but mostly for foods that I am in and out of often.  You know...shredded cheeses, chopped nuts, etc.


----------

